# Love my vet!



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Been there done that, cat and abscesses are fun not... well aces on a great vet


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's official! You have an exceptional cat! Poor little guy. Hope he heals quickly because that cone of shame is not a good look on anyone.


----------

